# Mulheres têm menor responsabilidade nas alterações climáticas



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2012 às 22:46)

*Mulheres têm menor responsabilidade nas alterações climáticas*


> As mulheres são mais afetadas pelas alterações climáticas, para as quais contribuem em menor grau do que os homens, e também têm sobre elas preocupações maiores, conclui um estudo do Instituto Europeu para a Igualdade de Género.
> 
> As principais conclusões do estudo - cuja versão final ainda está em elaboração - foram apresentadas a jornalistas de vários Estados-Membros da União Europeia (UE), numa reunião realizada esta semana, em Copenhaga, capital da Dinamarca, país que assegura a presidência da UE e que pediu ao Instituto Europeu para a Igualdade de Género (EIGE, na sigla em inglês) para estudar a combinação género-ambiente.
> 
> ...



No comments...


----------



## David sf (13 Abr 2012 às 00:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Mulheres têm menor responsabilidade nas alterações climáticas*
> 
> 
> No comments...



Uma das coisas mais estúpidas que li na vida.

E andamos a sustentar estas agências com os nossos impostos?

Partindo do princípio que existem alterações climáticos antropogénicas, o que não é uma certeza, o que interessa se as mulheres comem menos carne, andam mais de transportes públicos e que são mais vulneráveis ao frio?


----------



## nelson972 (13 Abr 2012 às 11:12)

David sf disse:


> E andamos a sustentar estas agências com os nossos impostos?



Sim, agências, institutos, etc. que produzem estatísticas ultimamente inúteis.
O pior é que quando pegam em estudos como este para legislar .



> os homens têm quase o triplo de viaturas das mulheres



Qualquer dia, hum, estão a taxar os automóveis em 3x se o comprador for homem


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2012 às 14:37)

Não percebo qual é a utilidade deste tipo de estudos, mesmo que seja verdade que os homens sejam mais poluidores, para que é que isso interessa??


----------



## Z13 (13 Abr 2012 às 16:14)

David sf disse:


> U(...) o que interessa se as mulheres comem menos carne, andam mais de transportes públicos e que são mais vulneráveis ao frio?



Estou aqui a vislumbrar mais conclusões... desde a chegada do FMI, os portugueses também comem menos carne, andam mais de transportes públicos e são mais vulneráveis ao frio (menos aquecimento!)... logo, também temos menos contributo para as Alterações Climáticas! 


Também há quem diga que estamos todos a ficar mulheres...


----------



## amando96 (13 Abr 2012 às 17:43)

Eh, transporte público fica mais caro que gasolina, é aproveitar a falta de chuva para pegar na bicicleta.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Abr 2012 às 18:22)

MarioBarros, Davidsf, Nelson972,MSantos, Z13 e Amando96 podem colocar Nivea no cotovelo e massajar que isso passa!


----------



## David sf (13 Abr 2012 às 19:27)

Maria Papoila disse:


> MarioBarros, Davidsf, Nelson972,MSantos, Z13 e Amando96 podem colocar Nivea no cotovelo e massajar que isso passa!



De facto estou cheio de dores de cotovelo. De um grupo de indivíduos, que está no Parlamento Europeu, pagos por todos nós, cuja incumbência é redigir relatórios destes, sem interesse nenhum, e sem qualquer rigor científico.

Só me espanta que tu, como mulher, não te choques com as baboseiras que estão ali escritas, que poderiam vir da boca de qualquer macho rebarbado, tão cheio de preconceitos estereótipados que está, sendo que muitos deles vêm sido desmentidos pela realidade, onde as mulheres cada vez mais se assumem, felizmente, em total igualdade com os homens, no mundo civilizado. Se ficas feliz porque as mulheres contribuem menos para as alterações climáticos porque comem menos carne (são muito frágeis, só comem coisas leves) ou porque usam mais os transporte públicos (não conduzem), como fez essa tal comissão patética da União Europeia, se calhar era melhor propores que as mulheres voltem à sua condição de fadas do lar,  porque em casa não contribuem em quase nada para as alterações climáticas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Abr 2012 às 19:58)

David sf disse:


> Só me espanta que tu, como mulher...




Apeteceu-me brincar. Não podemos levar na ponta da espada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Abr 2012 às 20:05)

Apeteceu-me brincar. Não podemos levar a vida sempre na ponta da espada.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Abr 2012 às 18:45)

são estes tipos de estudos que dão cabo da igualdade, com pseudo argumentos


----------



## camrov8 (14 Abr 2012 às 18:47)

gostava de saber onde estão os meus dois carros,


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2012 às 22:14)

camrov8 disse:


> gostava de saber onde estão os meus dois carros,



NÃO FUI EU...penso eu de que!


Realmente gostava de saber o que andam estes senhores "estudiosos" a fazer? Tanto estudo e o óbvio é...
- É natural que sejam os homens os mais poluidores!
Porque normalmente são os homens os detentores das famigeradas vacas que tanto METANO emanam para a atmosfera.
São os homens os detentores dos carros mais elitistas, mais gastadores naturalmente.
São normalmente os homens que aceleram mais os seus carros...
São normalmente os homens que atiram o lixo pelas janelas dos carros...
São normalmente os homens que abatem as árvores...
São normalmente os homens que...enchem o _*bandulho*_ com a "inestética" carne dos (coitados) animais.
Bolas! São normalmente os homens que...

Mil e uma razões e mais ainda. 

ESTAS "BESTAS" QUE ESTÃO NO PARLAMENTO EUROPEU\INSTITUIÇÕES EUROPEIAS SÃO MESMO BESTAS. ARRE! NÃO HÁ PACHORRA PARA ESTES GAJOS...

Tanto assunto mais importante a debater e saem-se com estas tiradas infelizes.
Não é assim que se resolvem os verdadeiros problemas que nos afligem (homens\mulheres). Que deixem de brincar aos cientistas e investigadores.


Se querem um tema mais certeiro porque não trocar o estudo da combinação
género-ambiente pela alimentação-ambiente? Tipo *"Que influência tem o tipo de alimentação na qualidade do ar ambiente?"*. Sempre poderiam testar os efeitos ambientais da comida típica de cada país. certamente não ganharíamos neste campeonato devido ao nosso feijão, mas seria certamente um bom motivo para participarmos em patuscadas em nome da ciência...


----------



## Knyght (16 Abr 2012 às 03:25)

*Mas a culpa da existência do Homem não é a Mulher? *:assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio:


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 08:06)

Knyght disse:


> *Mas a culpa da existência do Homem não é a Mulher? *:assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio:



Ah, isso é a história do ovo e da galinha...ou então como foi Criado Adão e só depois a Eva.


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2012 às 17:45)

Vejo que estão muito surpreendidos com estas coisas que saem do Parlamento Europeu e destas comissões que todos pagamos para debitarem lixo às toneladas.

Mas isto não é nada de novo. Aqui há uns anos, penso que em 2009, até sairiam umas recomendações mais engraçadas que esta tralha toda.
Se a memória não me falha, eram coisas do género, que quando escrevemos textos não deveríamos dizer coisas como "os médicos", "os advogados", pois isso é sexista, devemos antes dizer e escrever "pessoas ou profissionais que exercem medicina", ou "pessoas que exercem advocacia". O pormenor do "os" médicos é sexista. Tal como dizer "senhor" ou "senhora" quando nos dirigismos a alguém é considerado sexista, devemos antes usar o nome próprio e apelido, que o senhor ou senhora é considerado sexista.

Muito mais grave é por exemplo usar a expressão "homens de negócios", isso é blasfémia total, usar "empresários" também não dá, "empresários" é demasiado sexista, devemos usar algo como "classe empresarial".

Não, não estou a brincar, isto foram mesmo recomendações da mesma comissão aqui há uns dois ou três anos atrás hehe.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 21:53)

Vince disse:


> Vejo que estão muito surpreendidos com estas coisas que saem do Parlamento Europeu e destas comissões que todos pagamos para debitarem lixo às toneladas...



Esses são exemplos da *bur(r)ocracia* reinante no parlamento europeu.
São pagos principescamente para nada fazerem em concreto


----------

